# Interesting ABC Radio National program discussing UberEats



## Roger Oveur-Andaut (Jul 1, 2016)

It's also downloadable as its title suggests: 'Download This Show': http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/downloadthisshow/


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Many thanks, Roger Oveur-Andaut.

The program includes an interview with Susan Anderson, who's the general manager of UberEATS operations in Australia.

Ms Anderson said during the interview words to the effect that Uber takes a close interest in any matter that adversely affects the safety of UberEATS delivery partners.

We have recently had the case in Canberra of an UberEATS delivery partner being bitten by the large and aggressive dog of a consumer when the consumer opened his front door to take delivery of the food: see https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubereats-dog-bite.238127/.

In the first place, there was no ready way for that driver to report what had happened. The initial reply from Uber was generic, unhelpful and completely unrelated to what happened.

The driver then emailed Uber for a second time but, four days later, has still not received a reply.

Ms Anderson could usefully review their procedures in this type of case.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The initial reply from Uber was generic, unhelpful and completely unrelated to what happened


I would be shocked if it wasn't!

You need to allocate 30 mins and be prepared to be involved in an email dialogue with at least 3 diferent responders before you feel secure in knowing Uber finally knows what the problem is.

Then prepare yourself for the useless, robotic platitudes when Uber try to brush you off


----------

